# After landing how long to we have to remain in Canada?



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, we've had the fantastic news that WE GOT IN!!! Now we want to go over to activate our permanent residency which we gained through the Skilled Worker route. 

I've looked all over to find out if there is a minimum time requirement after we go through immigration in Vancouver or if we are able to leave the country without affecting our PR status. 

The reason for this is that my husband may have to return for a short spell to the UK after a week of being in Canada due to work commitments and a few loose ends. I am aware we must be in Canada for a minimum of 2 years out of 5, this isn't a concern, just want to know if he can activate PR status and get back on a plane out. Bit of a nightmare to tie up in UK, totally unaviodable and it will delay our plans however we're thinking I'll stay in BC. lane:

Look forward to hearing whether it can be done or advice on who to ring. I can't find info in CIC website :ranger:

Thank you for your help and advice in advance


----------



## cono_sur (Dec 17, 2010)

You may leave the country for short periods of time without affecting your PR status.

Keep in mind that if you want to become a Canadian Citizen, that process will be delayed by the number of days that you are out of Canada (you need be be in Canada for a total of ~3years before applying for citizenship.)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Many congratulations on your news,

You certainly can leave and return to UK after you've received the "LANDED" stamp on your visa. You're aware of the 2 years out of 5 rule and **** Sur has outlined the citizenship requirements.
You're all set to go and I hope Canada is all you hope it will be.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Many congratulations on your news,
> 
> You certainly can leave and return to UK after you've received the "LANDED" stamp on your visa. You're aware of the 2 years out of 5 rule and **** Sur has outlined the citizenship requirements.
> You're all set to go and I hope Canada is all you hope it will be.


You should also be aware that the immigration visa stamped in the passport is a "one time only" entry - what this means is that it, after officially landing as a permanent resident, you would need the PR card to re-enter Canada, or even to be allowed on a plane to Canada. The PR card is not issued at the time of landing, but delivered to an address in Canada that you give to the immigration official upon entry - the card should arrive a few weeks later. You might, therefore, need to apply for a travel document that confirms your PR status from the Canadian High Commission in London before flying back to Canada. Alternatively, notify the immigration officer upon arrival that you will not be activating your PR status on this occasion as you will be flying back to the UK - you can then be admitted as a visitor (with the standard restrictions) nad then activate your visa when you subsequently return to Canada.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

This is fantastic information, really helpful thank you so much. I've looked all over for this info and sort of pieced together something but this makes it very clear. Thank you for all of your advice, think we may need to apply for a trave document as the way to go for him.

Thank you again


----------

